# Alguna sugerencia de proyecto de electronica



## Gox M4TADOX GT (Oct 4, 2012)

Algun proyecto que peuda rezalizar es para nivel Bachillerato busco algo de automatizacion para las industrias


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 4, 2012)

un contador de piezas?


----------



## Gox M4TADOX GT (Oct 4, 2012)

El rey julien como funciona y que hace solo cuenta piezas


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 4, 2012)

solo cuenta piezas


----------



## Gox M4TADOX GT (Oct 4, 2012)

mmmm pues no sabes como armar un brazo que tiempo me toma y de cuanto es el presupuesto


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 4, 2012)

cual presupuesto?


----------



## Gox M4TADOX GT (Oct 4, 2012)

de algun brazo que sepas realizar y que mecanismos lleva


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 4, 2012)

no se,el costo,supongo de los materiales y de la complejidad de tu proyecto
revisa el la lista de proveedores http://witronica.com/tabla_proveedores


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 4, 2012)

Hacer un brazo es caro y muy muy complejo


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 4, 2012)

un simple contador de piezas es mas económico,


----------

